# Convertible Carseat for Toddler in Front of Pickup, grr



## sassyfirechick (Jan 21, 2012)

Rather angry this morning at the discovery that my FIL purchased a 2 door Silverado (no back seat) and he watches my DD, 2.5 every day and does take her places.

What is the appropriate seating arrangement for a pick up if he does have to have her in there? I know he needs to turn the airbags off. She's 36", prob 35lbs (maybe more??) and so I'm assuming she will also need to have the seat belt holding the seat in and not just the anchors. I'm drawing a blank as to his carseat brand, might be a saftey 1st or similar, but it's a convertible seat.

Thanks!


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

sassyfirechick said:


> Rather angry this morning at the discovery that my FIL purchased a 2 door Silverado (no back seat) and he watches my DD, 2.5 every day and does take her places.
> 
> What is the appropriate seating arrangement for a pick up if he does have to have her in there? I know he needs to turn the airbags off. She's 36", prob 35lbs (maybe more??) and so I'm assuming she will also need to have the seat belt holding the seat in and not just the anchors. I'm drawing a blank as to his carseat brand, might be a saftey 1st or similar, but it's a convertible seat.
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, airbag off. And I doubt there are anchors, so seatbelt install. My biggest concern would be the lack of an upper tether anchor.


----------



## sierramtngirl (Jun 19, 2013)

Maybe check with the careseat lady website?


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

A 35# child can use LATCH in every vehicle.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

chickabiddy said:


> A 35# child can use LATCH in every vehicle.


In a Chevy and most cars, the weight of the child seat + the child's weight cannot exceed 65lbs with a latch install. I don't know of any seats that weight 30lbs, so in all likelihood, yes, latch can be used.

Ford, Lincoln, Mercury, and Saab say the child cannot be over 48lbs and use a latch install.

Ferrari, Infiniti, Izuzu, Jaguar, Land Rover, Lexus, Mazda, Nissan, Scion, Suzuki, Toyota, and Volvo have no limit stated and defer to what the car seat says for the latch weight limit.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

New limits have been published: http://cpsboard.org/cps/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/VM-LATCH-Anchor-Weight-Limits.pdf


----------



## sassyfirechick (Jan 21, 2012)

I also was thinking about the top tether, and from what I've read so far most say to just tuck it behind the seat back to keep it out of the way. That's a good list chickabiddy, too bad doesn't show Subaru, that's what I've got and all this had me curious about latch limits in my own vehicle and I didn't see anything on my Forester manual unless I missed it somewhere. I'm really hoping it's a rare occasion she will have to ride in this truck as they do have a car and my MIL doesn't drive herself to work - FIL drops off and picks up so they've always made due with one vehicle. DH insisted that the airbags wouldn't not activate under 70lbs and I kept telling him there HAS to be a manual shut off especially in a newer vehicle. Hell, my father had a '95 Ford Ranger beater and that thing had an key lock to shut off the passenger airbag!

Thanks all!


----------



## ballerina85 (Jan 15, 2014)

Actually I think it was easier to shut them off on the older vehicles with the key rather then the new ones with the sensors.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

I used to have a Subaru Outback. I don't know if it's changed in the last few years, but it used to be 60lbs total (child's weight plus seat weight). Newer Subarus might have a higher weight limit, I have no idea.


----------

